#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  مشکل در گوگل ارث

## maryam_teh0

با سلام.من یه مشکلی با گوگل ارث دارم اونم اینه که وقتی روی یه منطقه زوم میکنم تصاویر واضحتر نمیشه.این به زوم بالا ربطی نداره ها مثلا میخوام نقشه ماهواره ای تهران رو ببینم جواب نمیده حتی با زوم بالا.گاهی هم بعد از اجرای نرم افزار حتی کره زمین هم دیده نمیشه و فقط یه صفحه سیاه دیده میشه.پیشاپیش ممنون ازکسایی که کمک میکنن

----------

*hassan99*,*ma1369*,*sardarshams*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام

معمولا در بیابانها کمتر زوم میکنه تا تو شهر. اما اگر شما به اندازه استاندارد هم که زوم میکنید باز مشکل دارید ممکنه مشکل از سرعت اینترنت باشه چون سرعتتون اگه پایین باشه خیلی طول میکشه تصویر رو لود کنه و گاهی هم گیر میکنه.در غیر این صورت مشکل از ویندوز یا برنامه ای هست که نصب کردید! چون غیر از این نمیتونه دللی دیگری داشته باشه

----------

*farzad.*,*hassan99*,*ma1369*,*maryam_teh0*,*sardarshams*,*صابری*

----------


## maryam_teh0

مثلا چه نرم افزارایی؟سرعت اینترنتم بالاست و قبلا 1 منطقه هم توی کش نرم افزار بوده ولی الان همون منطقه هم لود نمیشه.جالب اینجاست که وقتی روی 1 منطقه زوم میکنم از اینترنت دیتا رسیو میشه ولی انگار نه انگار

----------

